

Why Users Read Text Easier With Larger Leading Sizes - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/why-users-read-text-easier-with-larger-leading-sizes

======
wccrawford
" this default lead ing size is not large enough to make the text legible."

Actually, yeah, it is. It could be -easier- but it's definitely legible.

